
The 7 Biggest Problems Facing Science - kushti
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/14/12016710/science-challeges-research-funding-peer-review-process
======
dmfdmf
> Another worry: When independent, government, or university funding sources
> dry up, scientists may feel compelled to turn to industry or interest groups
> eager to generate studies to support their agendas.

And here we have the unspoken premise that somehow government money is
unbiased and not driven by any _political_ agendas which is laughable on its
face. I think a stronger argument could be made that it is government money
that has corrupted science.

